# 5 Most Popular Scents?



## tbeck3579 (Aug 8, 2015)

I did a little research to find best selling scents.  I don't want to purchase a lot of EO's or have a lot of scents competing against one another.  I know every study can be twisted to some advantage so I'm wondering what you think. I like the lavender, which is the first place winner.  I'm thinking Lavender, Vanilla, and Citrus to appeal to a broad number of people yet keep the number of scents to a minimum. 

1.  Lavender has long been a popular fragrance in perfumes,  body care products and home fragrance products. Nowadays, with  fragrances that are reminiscent of nature being all the rage, it's even  showing up in home care products, like laundry detergents and  dishwashing liquid.

2.  The pleasing scent of vanilla  is super popular in many households because of the homey feelings it  evokes. It certainly helps that it's a scent namely associated with  desserts. Typically used in products like candles, room sprays and linen  sprays, vanilla can be pungent or more subtle, depending on the  concentration used.

3. Gardenia.  Floral fragrance oils are extremely popular and gardenia is no  exception. Known for its potent and alluring scent, this heady floral  oil is particularly desirable in candles and room sprays. 

4.  Grapefruit (citrus).  If you spend a little time in the aisles of your local grocery store,  you'll notice that a big trend in home fragrance is citrus scents, and grapefruit  is definitely at the top of the list. Grapefruit is one of the few  affordable essential oils, but it's a top note and tends to evaporate  quickly, so it doesn't have the shelf life that retailers require.

5.  Whether you love it or leave it, if you've ever encountered the smell of patchouli,  it likely made an indelible impression. Patchouli has had a loyal  following since the 1970s, long identified as the cologne of "dirty  hippies."


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

I'd be terrible for this one, I can only stand the vanilla and patch, and patch isn't on my first choice listing


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 8, 2015)

Also remember things like Vanilla FO WILL darken your soap (I dont think there is a vanilla EO, just absolute or FO). And citrus scents need help to stick around, and florals like gardenia can accelerate your soap batter, I've heard some people say the same of lavender, but I've never seen in.

That said, my 5 favorites would be: Lavender, Patchouli, Citrus (litsea, orange, grapefruit), Rosemary, and a mint - Peppermint or Spearmint.


----------



## spenny92 (Aug 8, 2015)

If you're just using EOs, you'll have trouble with a vanilla scent as pure vanilla essential oil doesn't exist.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Your #2 selection Vanilla is a popular scent, however you may be on an elusive hunt to find a vanilla FO that doesn't morph in CP soap. Fragrance is so subjective, I find it very difficult to rate scents, I love lavender, and there are many that hate it. I do find that most people like citrus.  I wouldn't think that everyone loves Gardenia since it is a very heavy floral, and many people do not like floral scents.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

I forgot to actually list my top five EOs, in order from most to least: lemongrass, peppermint, eucalyptus, cinnamon leaf,  anise


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Woops sorry didn't see the EO part of your post, I have read that some soapmakers use Benzoin resin EO for a soft vanilla scent, however you need to watch the amounts because it can be a skin irritant.


----------



## biarine (Aug 8, 2015)

Lavender, rosewood and frankincense


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 8, 2015)

I do think that eucalyptus or mint would be more universally accepted over the gardenia, especially if you make soap for men.  

I think my top five EO's in terms of usage would be 
Eucalyptus
Peppermint
Jasmine
Bergamot
Lavendar


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 9, 2015)

For a nice citrus that holds up, go for a folded EO. I like the orange from BB. Other EOs that I would buy or make: Patch, lemongrass, Rosemary, and mint. I don't sell. If I did, I'd have to include lavender since it is so popular although I personally don't care for it.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been reading about vanilla and the struggle to use it in soap.  I appreciate the help and advice on that one.  I know it is a popular scent -- maybe it makes people hungry haha.  I assume it will be a nice one to use in fall colored soaps; making them a bit darker.  Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on that.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 9, 2015)

My top five EOs are Lavender, Chamomile, Grapefruit, Clove, Citronella.  If I could never have any scents but those, I would be perfectly fine. I'd really miss my others, but I'd definitely be content with these.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 9, 2015)

Three of those agree with my experience. Lavender always sells well.  Gardenia is a big seller for me, and grapefruit is a big seller as well- although it is a bigger seller in lotions than it is in soap (for me that is).


----------



## BeeMaiden (Aug 9, 2015)

My top five would be
• 2 pts Lavender EO swirled with 1 pt vanilla FO
• Peppermint EO & Spearmint EO
• equal parts Orange 5x EO, Lemon 5x EO, and Pink grapefruit FO ( to anchor ) 
• Vanilla FO 
• Geranium EO - beware though, geranium loves to misbehave, the last batch I made simultaneously riced and siezed :evil:


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 9, 2015)

I couldn't live without these 5:

1. Litsea
2. Lavender
3. Rosemary
4. Grapefruit (really any citrus but this one takes the cake for me)
5. Peppermint

I can make enough blends with these 5 to be happy and have variety but I would definitely throw in patchouli as my runner up.


----------



## dbloomingdale (Aug 9, 2015)

I think you have some solid choices.  Lavender a must,  vanilla fo...everyone loves, any citrus is always good and patchouli has always been popular.  I also love rosemary.  I put it in my lip balms.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

It seems many of you have a mint; spearmint or peppermint.  I hadn't thought about mint.  I like the smell but I don't think I have ever used a mint soap.  Now I'm curious   I was expecting more people to say the spa-like scents -- eucalyptus or tea tree -- something that goes with the spa craze.  I like it but it summons up the feeling/odor of medicines or something??  I actually have some tea tree, and have used eucalyptus branches/leaves in the house.  I like all -- well not all, but most EO's.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 9, 2015)

One of my favorite soaps is my "citrus mint." It is orange, tangerine and spearmint EOs (I mixed them 2/2/1),  and I absolutely LOVE it; but you only gave me 5 choices.   

Mints are wonderful in soap.  Very refreshing and stimulating.  A good pick-me-up.


----------



## Aline (Aug 9, 2015)

Gardenia essential oil does not exist. Tiny amounts of enfleurage and absolute have occasionally been produced at extreme cost but this is not something you would use in soap! 

You must be talking about fragrance oils....?



tbeck3579 said:


> I did a little research to find best selling scents.  I don't want to purchase a lot of EO's or have a lot of scents competing against one another.  I know every study can be twisted to some advantage so I'm wondering what you think. I like the lavender, which is the first place winner.  I'm thinking Lavender, Vanilla, and Citrus to appeal to a broad number of people yet keep the number of scents to a minimum.
> 
> 1.  Lavender has long been a popular fragrance in perfumes,  body care products and home fragrance products. Nowadays, with  fragrances that are reminiscent of nature being all the rage, it's even  showing up in home care products, like laundry detergents and  dishwashing liquid.
> 
> ...


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

Aline said:


> Gardenia essential oil does not exist. Tiny amounts of enfleurage and absolute have occasionally been produced at extreme cost but this is not something you would use in soap!
> 
> You must be talking about fragrance oils....?



This is from the study/research so I don't know what it is other than the fragrance.


----------

